# Where to go next with Skaven



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have recently well 3 moths ago started warhammer fantasy with a skaven army and I love it(at the mo I have forgotten about 40k lol).
I have 80 clanrats, 40 plague monks, 3 rat ogres and a rat ogre bonebreaker, doomwheel, plague furnace, warlock engineer, warlord queek headtaker, death master snikch, plague monk and a standard warlord/chieftain.
I am wondering where do I go next I am thinking stormvermin but I don't know(im still a bit of a noob) 
Any help would be appreciated 

Cheers

jimbob


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally would suggest getting a warp-lightning cannon myself. They are no longer as reliable as they were in the previous edition, but I have found that the range for them makes them well worth it now.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You could stand having some more Clanrats and/or Skaven Slaves, I think. A lot of the times, it seems like Skaven players get so caught up in all the goofy contraptions that the army can bring that they lose sight of the single biggest strength Skaven have-- for every one enemy model, you've probably got three. Clanrats are the equal of other light infantry in the game-- Empire State Troops, Orcs & Goblins, undead units (when you can get past that leadership issue Skaven have...), so the fact that you outnumber them swings things in your favor to begin with. Against more elite armies, you'll find that in order to lose combat, enemy units are going to have to kill somewhere between six and eight Clanrats provided you're using your units in tandem with one another.

One of the most annoying things Skaven are consistently able to do is use that M5 they've got to position themselves in such a way that no matter which way you go, a unit of 25-30 Clanrats is going to be able to get your flank. By flooding the table with Skaven Slaves and support units that're still fairly quick like Rat Ogres, you're able to outmaneuver a foe purely because of the weight of numbers you've got. Then, things like the Rat Ogres step in and start killing things while the Clanrats and/or slaves put a static bonus to the combat. 

Anyway, long story short, for Skaven players, when in doubt... more Clanrats. By the time you hit 2000 points, you should probably be fielding 200 of the little bastards...


----------

